# Sticky Door rubber on Starblazer?



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem with the light grey door rubber that surrounds the main door, rear garage doors and side hatch on an AutoCruise Starblazer 04 reg.

Our's keep going sticky and attracting dirt to rubber. Best thing I have found is to cleean off by rubbing with WD40 but wondering if anyone has any other tips or where you can get replacement rubber inserts?
Note; Seems worse on side that gets sun when parked!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Talcum powder - but clean off any WD40 first


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi 
Another idea thoroughly wash off with detergent any remaining WD40 leave to dry thoroughly. Spray rubber and door frame which it closes against with furniture polish. Buff up well. Easy to re-apply without having to wash down again. A quick rub with a duster spray and rub.
Takes about a minute to do. Also good for window rubber seals.

kev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I use glycerine, its dirt cheap and works great, remember to wipe the excess off though.

Paul.


----------

